# Augusta, GA - ID# A026422,F, White has untill 10/1



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

This DOG - ID#A026422

I am described as a female, white German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown..


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

We have another beautiful shepherd in our local shelter up for adoption, she will get 5 days. Please feel free to crosspost her to others. We will assist whoever can take her. Thank you, Carol(706)284-7300‏


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

For more information about this animal, call:
Columbia County Animal Care & Control Department at (706) 541 4077
Ask for information about animal ID number A026422


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

bump


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

Bump for this pretty girl !


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

Beautiful!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

I got this email also. big bump for the pretty white girl.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

*<span style="color: #6600CC">Shelter reports that this girl is now extremely urgent. Someone please try to find room for her.







</span>*


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

She is so pretty ! Anyone?


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

Up ya go pretty girl!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

any news?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

She is beautiful-has anyone contacted the shelter about her?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

Bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

Any body know anything about this poor girl?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

Although it's late, I did call and leave a message for this girl. Will post when they contact me tomorrow.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

I did call and speak with this shelter today. They say this girl is beautiful-ok with other dogs and friendly. SHe was picked up as a stray. They are very interested in finding a rescue for her.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

Any new word on this girl?


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

bump...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Augusta, GA W/F has untill 10/1*

I checked both their sites last nite, didn;t see her


----------

